# EA888 Gen 3 Oil Filter



## CraigH (Jul 22, 2018)

I was a bit surprised to find there was no oil in the filter assembly area when removing the filter. Is there no check valve to keep oil in the filter when the engine is turned off?

Obviously having no check valve makes for a clean, easy filter change, but requires a couple of seconds for the oil pressure to build up.


I have always filled oil filters prior to installation on engines where that is possible, e.g., Chevrolet V-8. Of course that is not possible on the subject engine.


----------



## Kjmack (Sep 19, 2018)

Should have been oil in there untill you pulled the filter out . If no oil was there your o-ring on your dangle is bad and letting it leak down after shut down .


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

When you break the vaccuum on the oil filter by unscrewing it, you can hear the oil drain back to the crankcase. It's full until you open it. Otherwise, you'd dump a load of oil all over the engine every time you changed your filter.


----------

